# This Is A Rhom, Correct?



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Bought it as a Rhombeus, is it really a rhom?





Also, he is swimminh a little liek this: \ sometimes, he will be in that position -------> \ Forward for a little then will swim straight

Is that normal?

edit:

Also you cant see it in the pic, but he has a pitch black strip on the end of his tail, its pretty thick too, thats what makes me think its a rhom

ALSO! hes 4 inches long, roughly


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like a rhom to me (taking in mind you say it has a caudal end band) and that angle is normal... lots of rhoms show that angle.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> Looks like a rhom to me (taking in mind you say it has a caudal end band) and that angle is normal... lots of rhoms show that angle.


WEWT

thanks!!!

I was worried because one of his fins is redish. But im not concerned anymore. He has the caudal end band, 10000000% Its so easily visable by eye its ludacris.

I am so happy its a rhom! OMFG I CAN JUST DIE FROM EXITMENT


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Ill try to get better pics soon for better ID, but I am confident that it is indeed a rhom

Once he stops being so shy in a few days ill have much better pics

WOW hes already eating!!!!!!!

He just nipped the tail off one of the goldfish feeders! That must be a good sign


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Isn't red fin normal for rhom? Mine has, I'd say more burnt orange than red but its there. Could it be that your rhoms swimming angled because of no Sub?I think he's seeing himself in the reflection. I've noticed many fish with no sub do this. Might be flash or just the pic but to me he looked flushed/pale/stressed.was he in the tank very long before you took the pics? He get some color back he be nice looking rhom.more pics please. GL. I bet tank he came from had sand/gravel n he isn't used to seeing himself.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Isn't red fin normal for rhom? Mine has, I'd say more burnt orange than red but its there. Could it be that your rhoms swimming angled because of no Sub?I think he's seeing himself in the reflection. I've noticed many fish with no sub do this. Might be flash or just the pic but to me he looked flushed/pale/stressed.was he in the tank very long before you took the pics? He get some color back he be nice looking rhom.more pics please. GL


Yeah. Yeah unfortunatly I couldnt afford the sub, I have to wait until later on today when I can grab the extra dollar or two that I need for a 5 pound bag. That should be good enough for now

Also, he just JUST put in the tank when I took the pics. But now he is getting a lot of color back, and even eating

I can see why hes stressed though. He got shipped here from a store pretty far away,. then 2 - 3 days later I pick him up and put him into a totally new enviroment. Id be stressed too 

Ill keep you guys updated with pics, ect.

Thanks!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Its a rhom


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol man that's not even half of it! He gets collected n transported to camp/holding area, then shipped to airport, n off to America, n probably at very least one more tank before you get him. I never said no sub is bad,some of my tanks are bare.I do think most people use to much sub to be cleaned properly.I always heard no sub or at very most 1/2" deep. I know its way easier to clean if you follow this rule. I'm not bashing you but I always heard that you shouldn't take pictures for at least a couple days as this just adds stress n pics are never good anyhow as the fish is likely stressed n won't be their normal color.n also shouldn't feed a new fish for at least a day (some say 2)as this can add even more stress also n if he happened to be drugged, feeding could kill him. May I ask what size tank you have him in?what are you going to be feeding him,once or twice a day feedings, my rhoms same size be nice to compare growth rates as they grow. This is why I'm being nosey.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Lol man that's not even half of it! He gets collected n transported to camp/holding area, then shipped to airport, n off to America, n probably at very least one more tank before you get him. I never said no sub is bad,some of my tanks are bare.I do think most people use to much sub to be cleaned properly.I always heard no sub or at very most 1/2" deep. I know its way easier to clean if you follow this rule. I'm not bashing you but I always heard that you shouldn't take pictures for at least a couple days as this just adds stress n pics are never good anyhow as the fish is likely stressed n won't be their normal color.n also shouldn't feed a new fish for at least a day (some say 2)as this can add even more stress also n if he happened to be drugged, feeding could kill him. May I ask what size tank you have him in?what are you going to be feeding him,once or twice a day feedings, my rhoms same size be nice to compare growth rates as they grow. This is why I'm being nosey.


Yeah they go through a lot with shipping lol

I may not use sub, im not sure, well see

Just a side note, he was never drugged. I asked the store if he had been drugged in any way, like sedated or whatever, they said no. Thats one of my main pet peeves when buying fish, I hate that some people drug them during shipping or whatever. IMHO I think fish in general probably do better if they arent drugged so they dont wake up in a new enviroment, I would only think drugging is good if its for a VERY long trip. Like im talking farther than from the amazon to America/canada.

Anyway, random rant lol.

I didn't know to not take pics. Im a newb at owning Piranha to be honest. I had 3 reds that I had to give away so im not 100% noobish but I am pretty new to it. But you are right, his color is amazing after settling in for just a few hours

As for feeding, I just put 2 feeder goldfish in just so they are there if he wants them. I dont expect him to do much more than nip thier tails and fins. But if hes hungry, they are there 

He is currently in a 70 gallon. Its pretty bare, just 2 fake plants on each side of the tank for cover.

I plan on upgrading to 100 gal min when he gets bigger

Im gonna feed him feeder fish for now. They were only feeding him these feeder goldfish because he wouldn't take anything frozen.

But with due time I want to get him onto a mainly frozen things like bloodworms, ect ect. Carnivor fish pellets are also an option if I can get him to take them.

Also, thanks Cluster!!! That pretty much confirms it!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

His colors will get better n better! Also skip the bloodworms, he's to big for em. Try frozen krill,fish fillets, trout worms(small nightcrawlers), beefheart,ect. Goldfish aren't the best food for him.I've realized feeders n serras suk!they never eat the whole fish(less they tiny like guppies)they always leave half a fish for you to dispose of for them! I've heard even the big rhoms are known for this. I put food in I don't wanna take it out too! Fillet, beefheart n ect cut it up in lil bite size chunks n feed one at time, you'll learn when he's had enough.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> His colors will get better n better! Also skip the bloodworms, he's to big for em. Try frozen krill,fish fillets, trout worms(small nightcrawlers), beefheart,ect. Goldfish aren't the best food for him.I've realized feeders n serras suk!they never eat the whole fish(less they tiny like guppies)they always leave half a fish for you to dispose of for them! I've heard even the big rhoms are known for this. I put food in I don't wanna take it out too! Fillet, beefheart n ect cut it up in lil bite size chunks n feed one at time, you'll learn when he's had enough.


Thanks for the info!! Ill start giving him the food you mentioned asap 

gonna go pick up a 5 pound bag of substrait, just for now to stop the reflection from the bottom

Ill be back soon, thanks again!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You probably already know this, but I thought I'd mention to make sure you rinse the sand/gravel really well before introducing it to your tank.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> You probably already know this, but I thought I'd mention to make sure you rinse the sand/gravel really well before introducing it to your tank.


Yep! Will do









Thanks!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah you just never know these days Piranha-man.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, 100% rhom...I'd go a little further and say it's a gold diamond rhom!..Even better!...


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Da said:


> Yes, 100% rhom...I'd go a little further and say it's a gold diamond rhom!..Even better!...


OMFG!!!! REALLY!?!??!!

Ill get more pics ASAP!!!!!!! Tomorrow ill try to sneakily grab pics!!

I think my Piranha likes Tupac songs. I started blasting Tupac - Ballad Of A Dead Soulja, and he started trying to eat the goldfish as soon as the song started lol!

Cant wait to get more pics for you guys!

Thanks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Da said:


> Yes, 100% rhom...I'd go a little further and say it's a gold diamond rhom!..Even better!...


I'm curious how do you figure its a gold diamond rhom from a couple pics of a stressed out rhom?


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Yes, 100% rhom...I'd go a little further and say it's a gold diamond rhom!..Even better!...


I'm curious how do you figure its a gold diamond rhom from a couple pics of a stressed out rhom?
[/quote]

This is why I wanna get even more pics up. His color is REALLY coming back now!! He looks frikken AMAZING. camera wont be recharged again though until tomorrow









I trust Da' though, Im gonna say Gold Diamond     (I REALLY hope it is, I love gold diamonds!!!!!!, seen a few pics of various diamonds, golds are best imo)


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

BlackPiranhas said:


> Yes, 100% rhom...I'd go a little further and say it's a gold diamond rhom!..Even better!...


I'm curious how do you figure its a gold diamond rhom from a couple pics of a stressed out rhom?
[/quote]

This is why I wanna get even more pics up. His color is REALLY coming back now!! He looks frikken AMAZING. camera wont be recharged again though until tomorrow









I trust Da' though, Im gonna say Gold Diamond     (I REALLY hope it is, I love gold diamonds!!!!!!, seen a few pics of various diamonds, golds are best imo)
[/quote]

It's nice to see such enthusiasm , great fish and welcome to the boards.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Us And Them said:


> Yes, 100% rhom...I'd go a little further and say it's a gold diamond rhom!..Even better!...


I'm curious how do you figure its a gold diamond rhom from a couple pics of a stressed out rhom?
[/quote]

This is why I wanna get even more pics up. His color is REALLY coming back now!! He looks frikken AMAZING. camera wont be recharged again though until tomorrow









I trust Da' though, Im gonna say Gold Diamond     (I REALLY hope it is, I love gold diamonds!!!!!!, seen a few pics of various diamonds, golds are best imo)
[/quote]

It's nice to see such enthusiasm , great fish and welcome to the boards.
[/quote]

Thank you very much!  I appreciate it!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice Rhom


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Yes, 100% rhom...I'd go a little further and say it's a gold diamond rhom!..Even better!...


I'm curious how do you figure its a gold diamond rhom from a couple pics of a stressed out rhom?
[/quote]

Hi Brunner!
Yeah, I'm just taking an educated guess based on my experience and pictures that I have seen..I've personally raised a black diamond rhom from dime size..there is a thread of him way back when in the "piranha pics and vids section"...anyhow, Alex from AEAquatics, Pedro from Aquascape, and Nate from Massiveaggression all had pics of baby gold diamond rhoms in that size range and his fish looks EXACTLY like those, so that was why I took a stab in the dark and said GDR!...Either way, sweet EFFIN' fish!..It rocks like a TWISTED SISTER concert!!!...


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Da said:


> Yes, 100% rhom...I'd go a little further and say it's a gold diamond rhom!..Even better!...


I'm curious how do you figure its a gold diamond rhom from a couple pics of a stressed out rhom?
[/quote]

Hi Brunner!
Yeah, I'm just taking an educated guess based on my experience and pictures that I have seen..I've personally raised a black diamond rhom from dime size..there is a thread of him way back when in the "piranha pics and vids section"...anyhow, Alex from AEAquatics, Pedro from Aquascape, and Nate from Massiveaggression all *had pics of baby gold diamond rhoms in that size range and his fish looks EXACTLY like those*, so that was why I took a stab in the dark and said GDR!...Either way, sweet EFFIN' fish!..It rocks like a TWISTED SISTER concert!!!...








[/quote]

Bolded part is what I like to hear  lol!!

Im gonna get more pics up, then you can see his color even better and make a more certain ID, But I trust that it is a gold diamond! Which makes me very happy

Also, I woke up today. Half a fish floating LOL. One fish gone, half a fish floating is what I like to see, night time comes and that goldfish didn't have a chance. Now I gotta start switching to carnivor pellets









Thanks again everybody!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I suggest you read up on what a "diamond' rhom means. Basically today, it's a term used to describe rhoms with glittery scales, It used to have to do with colledtion points of fish with a tendancy to have glittery scales, but now people are IMO wrongly applying the term to any fish with a shine.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not sayn your wrong by no means. Just I don't know how you can tell what he look like when he looks stressed out(which he may or may not be anyhow) I have roughly same size rhom (bought as blk rhom)n from 3" to the current 4"ish his colors have really changed a lot if fact he has just as much glitter as the blue diamond I bought at same time but instead of blue/purple sheen my (blk rhom)has a I say bronze/dark orange sheen, burnt orange anal fin n a lot of bronze in gill plate area.(my rhoms came from Alex at AEaquatics).I'm interested in what he looking like now that he's settling in.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> I'm not sayn your wrong by no means. Just I don't know how you can tell what he look like when he looks stressed out(which he may or may not be anyhow) I have roughly same size rhom (bought as blk rhom)n from 3" to the current 4"ish his colors have really changed a lot if fact he has just as much glitter as the blue diamond I bought at same time but instead of blue/purple sheen my (blk rhom)has a I say bronze/dark orange sheen, burnt orange anal fin n a lot of bronze in gill plate area.(my rhoms came from Alex at AEaquatics).I'm interested in what he looking like now that he's settling in.


Here are some pics!!!


(Lol sorry about the fish head just sitting there. LOL)







I have to say though, if you see the fish in person, when he swims a certain angle, it shines gold. pure gold. (I guess you could also say its silver shine aswell, but they is some gold shine 100%)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks nice. He's definitely lighter colored than mine, but mines on blk gravel also.I know mines not a gold,he's more bronze than anything.guess I have to settle for 3rd place(bronze) Lmao. GL op he looks nice!are his eyes turning colors yet? They look still silver.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Looks nice. He's definitely lighter colored than mine, but mines on blk gravel also.I know mines not a gold,he's more bronze than anything.guess I have to settle for 3rd place(bronze) Lmao. GL op he looks nice!are his eyes turning colors yet? They look still silver.


Yeah they are slughtly red, Cant see it in the pic very well though

Thanks!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

BlackPiranhas said:


> Looks nice. He's definitely lighter colored than mine, but mines on blk gravel also.I know mines not a gold,he's more bronze than anything.guess I have to settle for 3rd place(bronze) Lmao. GL op he looks nice!are his eyes turning colors yet? They look still silver.


Yeah they are slughtly red, Cant see it in the pic very well though

Thanks!
[/quote]
Yeah you can see it in very first pic. I noticed right after I posted. What color sub did you go with?


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Looks nice. He's definitely lighter colored than mine, but mines on blk gravel also.I know mines not a gold,he's more bronze than anything.guess I have to settle for 3rd place(bronze) Lmao. GL op he looks nice!are his eyes turning colors yet? They look still silver.


Yeah they are slughtly red, Cant see it in the pic very well though

Thanks!
[/quote]
Yeah you can see it in very first pic. I noticed right after I posted. What color sub did you go with?
[/quote]

None yet









I may leave it bare for now. Because I only have enough money to buy the hose thing that cleans the bottom of the tank. So imma grab that then see what I can do about the sub

Also, thanks ofr pointing that out! Looking at the first pic I see the red now too.

Thanks!


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

is a baby.. he looks good


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

DaElongatus said:


> is a baby.. he looks good


Thanks!









I love the fact that he is a lil baby. I feel like I have a child LOL


----------



## M. MONROE (May 31, 2010)

I would say Rhom


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Saw my first rhom today in person... it looked exactly like this one

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/products/black-piranha-3-4-peru-serrasalmus-rhombeus.html

It was about 2 inches I was ready to tell them to hold it for me for a day or two. Until I looked in the corner of the tank and saw he was $130!

It was at Aquatics Unlimited in Milwaukee, Wi.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mason1 said:


> Saw my first rhom today in person... it looked exactly like this one
> 
> http://www.aquascapeonline.com/products/black-piranha-3-4-peru-serrasalmus-rhombeus.html
> 
> ...


That's an absolutely insane price for a rhom of that size.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^...totally agree, 100%!...A typical black, Peruvian rhom of that size should be no more than $15 - $20...hell, at 3 - 4 inches they go for $45 - $55...and not to mention the various members on these forums who can't even give their fish away!...14 inch Rhoms going for $200?!!!!...and Ja'eh's 6 inch Irritans for only $100 and *STILL* on the market?!...and trigga's 6 inch Bolovian Rhom for $50??!!!!!...It's insane!...These deals are grand larceny as it is...Absolute steals!..Unfortunately, they are in Canada...


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Mason1 said:


> Saw my first rhom today in person... it looked exactly like this one
> 
> http://www.aquascape...s-rhombeus.html
> 
> ...


hey if you come to madison to animart they have about 8-12 rhoms for 75$ but u can talk to make it down to 50$. from my count some are compressus but others are rhom.


----------

